# Photoshop CS6 zeigt keine Bilddaten an.



## FunkFlex (3. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir auf meinem DELL XPS mit einer Geforce 540 GT M  Photoshop CS6 installiert.
Installation verlief wunderbar, leider werden keine Bilddateien(Gif,PNG,JPEG) angezeigt. Scheinbar werden sie geöffnet, aber ich sehe im Photoshop Fenster nichts. 

PSD Dateien hingegen, werden ohne Probleme angezeigt. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. 

Gruß, FunkFlex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. August 2012)

Hi,
ich weiß jetzt nicht ob die Geforce 540 GT M einen zweiten Bildschirmausgang besitzt.
Aber wenn kann es sein das die Bilder auf dem zweiten Bildschirm geöffnet werden.
Schließ doch mal zu Testzwecken einen externen Monitor an.

Viele Grüße


----------

